# Red green HM male /Red green HM female



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally dicided to make a log I've bred before but never made a log anyways I bred my betta fuego (my avatar pic) witha girl I got from a breeder the girls mom was HM but her mom was 25% and the dad was all HM HMPK so she has like 10% HMPK so the baby will be HM I can't post pics right now cusses my computer isn't working so I'm doing it on my phone but I will do it when I get my computer back anyway thay where introduced on 1/26/14 and spawn yesterday on 1/27/14 and the eggs hatched tonight and one little guy is free swimming (idk how but he is) so I'm going to take him out probably tomorrow and does anyone know if I can breed in anything less than a 10 gallon? But can wait till they get bigger the fry keep falling and hes picking them up but I'm worryed they will die from hitting the bottom will they I've never had that happen before? I ment take the dad out now the free swiwmmi g guy and forgive any spelling errors in on my iPhone and spell check is messin stuff up


----------



## Bettafishadopter (Jan 20, 2014)

No the bettas will not get hurt from falling that's why the dad needs to be I the tank to pick the eggs up. You will need a 40 gallon grow out tanks for the fry and you will need seperate tanks for all of the males. Bettas can produce over 500 babies/fry. Please make sure you know everything and have enough money and time to breed bettas next time


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

You don't think I know how to breed and don't have the stuff I've breed before I don't mean to be rude but don't judge me when you don't know I have a 30long heated tank and filter and a 20 long filter heated and 2 ten gallons filtered and heated and I have microworms and brine shrimp


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettafishadopter hasn't been around you because he/she is newer to the forum and I'm sure no rudeness was meant. They just wanted to make sure you knew what you were doing and had no way of knowing that you have experience.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

I just don't like when people just think that I don't know what I'm doing and also he did know that I had experience cause I said I bred before in the log and that I haut hadn't posted a spawn log


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

He did say he bred before right at the beginning. heheh. Its one of those instance that make sure you know/read it clearly before you make an assumption. 
Anyways excited to see.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Update all is good no baby deaths have about 50-60 fry maybe more cause the is microsword in the back and i see them coming out from there alot so there might be more in there mom is all healed up and back to the sorority (she got nipped a little going back but shes good now) dad is still healing he was bit up bad ( the first time the dad got bit up more than mom) he had almost no anal fin top fin and back fin but hes better now the babys are one week and days old and are being fed microworms and baby brine shrimp every other day cause i have to hatch them and the babys are doing great i see a back fin on like 7 of them and they are starting to put on size


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have never breed bettas before or been around the fry before so I don't know much about them. How long is it until you will be able to tell what color they will be and if they are male or female?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Like 6 weeks about


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad they're doing well. I can't wait for updated pics when they get a little bigger.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh this is the brood I'm getting two from isn't it?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Update does anyone know what is wrong its been 3 days and none of my bbs have hatched this has never happened before


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Hope your computer gets up and running soon


----------

